# Happy Thanksgiving!!!



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!!!

MQ is smoking our 19lb bird in a little bit and I am making homemade gravy, mashed potatoes, corn, green bean casserole, yams and of course, dinner rolls and Cheesecake for dessert!

Then the burrislings (children) will set up the Christmas tree!!

Love this time of year!!!

What traditions do your families have?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!

We're having lunch with my parents and dinner with my in-laws. I am smoking some fresh bacon-wrapped turkey breasts on the Yoder for the evening meal. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


>


Why?!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

After the feast this evening, I'm headed up to the attic to bring down Christmas decorations. I'm going to get my Chevy Chase on.
Decorating starts tomorrow.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@pennstater2005 , the cook foretold of his intentions with the bird during a Muppets Christmas special in the 80s. It just looks like it has finally come to pass.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah guys, Happy Thanksgiving!

This is my first bachelor Thanksgiving in 29 years. The wife and kids went up to Philly yesterday so it's beer, the dog and a day of crappie fishing in the back yard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

social port said:


> pennstater2005 , the cook foretold of his intentions with the bird during a Muppets Christmas special in the 80s. It just looks like it has finally come to pass.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

on the money, Mr. Ware :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The bacon-wrapped turkey breasts came off a little earlier than I expected. I wrapped them tightly in foil and put them in the oven to keep warm until we head to over to the in-laws'. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 , the cook foretold of his intentions with the bird during a Muppets Christmas special in the 80s. It just looks like it has finally come to pass.


 :lol:


----------

